# Persian Language

## taranum

My team hardly read English words and they only understand the meaning of basic words. They are native Persian.

Do we have Persian version of Gentoo?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

It is certainly possible to install Gentoo with the appropriate locale set for Persian languages such as Farsi (or are you using Dari?). For example the locale for Iranian Farsi would be fa_IR. To configure the locale in Gentoo, see the Gentoo Wiki - Localization HOWTO. You could also add the Farsi linguas USE flag linguas_fa to the make.conf file so that those packages that support Farsi would be built for that language. I know that the KDE desktop environment supports Farsi, including the Farsi keyboard layout (there is a KDE Localization Persian (fa) Team), so, if you use KDE, you can select the country and Farsi as the language easily via System Settings > Locale. To get the Farsi keyboard layout outside of X Windows (i.e. on the console), you would need to have keymap="ir" in the file /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

----------

## Moonday

I couldn't understand what means Persian Gentoo! If you ask about Farsi version of Desktops. more famous Desktops such as Gnome or KDE translated to Persian Language and you can use of them by Farsi face! If you ask about HandBook and installation manuals , they are too translation by some of your friends. you can find many details in my blog:

http://gentoo.blogsky.com

regards

----------

